# How far to go for Sun?



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

We are heading over to France at the end of May.We usually head right down to the med but this year(tolls ,fuel etc)are looking maybe not going that far and instead going down the Atlantic coast.Realistically,how far south will we need to go to have a decent chance of good weather?Also any suggestions for routes(toll free?)and suggested sites would be very welcome.We are looking for somewhere within easy reach of a town and beach.Site facilities clean but not all singing all dancing.Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Can't guarantee sun, but then nobody can. Head for La Rochelle or Royan.
Gerry


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi I agree as well head for La Rochelle, and let the tom tom guide you away form the tolroads.... :wink: regards Clive


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Same idea here*

I've always found in 30 years of motorhoming mainly in France that you can't guarantee sun north of the Loire! Not to sure about Royan can be a bit of holiday village! I believe. I try to stick to the small municipals in the green Michelin camping guide which i have found over the years is the only guide which caters for the "basic site" end of the market without getting into the "aires". I'm going to be trying out Aquitaine for the first time before I go on to an adults only site in Montignac for a bit of R & R
Barry


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Take a lazy drive down the coast first stop Le-Treport. Nice old seaside town. Good aires 7€ per night Then just follow your nose until it warms up. We are going to spend 5 months in Brittany this summer starting 23 May all being well. Ferry is booked.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I agree with Bessie that the climate generally gets sunnier once you have crossed the Loire. 

When you start to notice that the French village houses you pass have Mediterranean-style clay tiles on shallow pitch roofs, you will have reached the better climate with more sunshine hours and less rainfall. Steeply pitched roofs indicate higher rainfall / snowfall!


SD


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

There are no guarantees anywhere in France, but the Charante Maritime has the reputation of the shortest distance to travel for a high probability of good weather. It is popular with British families for this very region, but as long as you don't expect tranquillity on a beach campsite in peak season, that's indeed the region to aim for, then if need be to chase the sun check out eg the European & Long Term weather forecasts on the Sky News sub-channel.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dont know if we have been lucky but left Calais on the the 9th April and having watched the weather on the internet in France where it seemed to rain for months we have had sunshine every day all the way down to the south. Spend a week in the Dordogne and it was between 18 and 24 degrees and bright and sunny but cold at night. 

I agree though there seems to be a dividing line around the Loire area where it starts to change and become more settled. 

We were in Northern Spain yesterday and it was only 17 degrees, hopped back into France near Perpignan and it was 23.

Anyway in May you will have some great weather I would think.


----------



## batchpatch (Mar 29, 2009)

*south west coast*

Hi
I would head for the south west coast this is warmed by the gulf stream we spent easter in the aquataine area and some days we had tempratures of 25 degs and retuned to uk with tan! on the way down try and visit honflure and la rochelle also the dune de le pylae is the largest sand dune in europe .


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

We travelled all down the west coast in mid-may last year and weather was fantastic, albeit with coolish evenings. There are two good Aires at La Palmyre, just north of Royan with easy access to the beach.
We eventually spent some days on the Aire at Cap Breton just north of Biarritz again with direct beach access. We swam in the sea from there and it was actually warmer than the Med. a few weeks later.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

ovalball said:


> We are heading over to France at the end of May.We usually head right down to the med but this year(tolls ,fuel etc)are looking maybe not going that far and instead going down the Atlantic coast.Realistically,how far south will we need to go to have a decent chance of good weather?Also any suggestions for routes(toll free?)and suggested sites would be very welcome.We are looking for somewhere within easy reach of a town and beach.Site facilities clean but not all singing all dancing.Thanks to anyone who can help.


What is your port of choice?
Where are you starting out from?
How long are you going for?

™


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Seven years on the trot we stayed at La Trinite sur Mer, Morbihan.
Not one wet day.
Then we went down to Bisscarosse south of Bordeaux.
It rained every day.

weather is pot luck nowadays.

We usually watch the long range weather forcasts, leave the ferry and head off to where the weather appears the best.
No pre determined destination, and all works well.

dave p


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

We were once told that the Vendee region has it's own microclimate and often outclasses areas further south with regard to good weather.

It certainly didn't disappoint the last 2 summers and we're already booked back in for this summer 8)


----------



## SkipBey (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi all, This is my first post, having been a member since 2008. I just thought I would give you my comments on moving south for the sun. Last September, because of the awful weather we headed south from Eurotunnel to Domaine Catineire, Fliquefleur/Honfleur for our first stop and the following day pushed on south to campsite De Courte Vallee, Airvault, and then onto La Rochelle. The only trouble - the awful weather followed us down. It wasn't until we turned northwards towards Brittany that the weather got better. I guess I agree with most people, in that, there is no guarantee - tis pot luck !! Anyway, two or three days of torrential rain follwoed by sunshine for two weeks. 
Of course, once we returned, the weather became even worse and I have no idea what one can expect now around the area of La Rochelle (although I've looked at the video links). 

PS: The information we have gained from this site, since buying our motorhome, has been invaluable.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have been in France many years, we have had 30C+ inland from Bordeaux but other years had 11 - 12 C and HEAVY rain with floods. :? 

It seems a lot less predictable than it used to be, but generally South of the Loire is more often better (terrible English!). 8O 

If it is grotty simply find a Tourist Office, ask for the weather forecast and move accordingly. There are many sites and many superb places to visit, but even later in the year it can be terrible (Last year July 14 "Bastille Day" at St Jean de Monts the kite festival was stopped as it was TOO windy and the marquees were taking off!).  

We moved to Arcachon and it was cold and grotty, moved inland to Eymet - 30C+ for two weeks, back to Brittany and it was like Cornwall in November! 8) 

We were near Bergerac for the week after Easter and it was 27C (although cold at night). :lol: 

Enjoy yourselves, whatever the weather!  

Dave


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Just travelled down from Calais to Auxerre using ACSI sites and so far cant fault them.Weather has been good all the way down.In a little site just now about 6 miles from Auxerre called Les Ceriselles in Vincelles,cant fault it and for 11 euros a night cant be bad.Hoping to to get down to Rome and then through the Costas,keep you posted.Hoping to do it non toll,but dont know if it is viable.John.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Currently in Pyrenees (West of Perpignan France) and it was flipping hot yesterday and still 27 deg today.

Think it might change though

I found these two good sites for France weather

The first one is a bit general but quick to look at and the second one lets you click on a region and seems pretty accurate

http://www.le-guide.com/weather/

http://france.meteofrance.com/france/meteo?PREVISIONS_PORTLET.path=previsions/20100409060000T

Cheers
BD


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

teemyob said:


> ovalball said:
> 
> 
> > We are heading over to France at the end of May.We usually head right down to the med but this year(tolls ,fuel etc)are looking maybe not going that far and instead going down the Atlantic coast.Realistically,how far south will we need to go to have a decent chance of good weather?Also any suggestions for routes(toll free?)and suggested sites would be very welcome.We are looking for somewhere within easy reach of a town and beach.Site facilities clean but not all singing all dancing.Thanks to anyone who can help.
> ...


We are going Hull to Zeebrugge.
Only 2 weeks unfortunately


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank you Barry for the very usefull link.... and I do like the second link.... enjoy...


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

How about http://www.benodetbreaks.com/ we have been there on numerous occasions, always sunny :wink: ..

Plus there are loads of attractions within easy driving for Benodet inc Point de raz which has the strongest tides in the northern hemisphere between Point de Raz and Isles de Sein which lie offshore, these isles are the poorest region in France and if you look through some binoculars you can see the village perched on the island, must be very grim in winter when they get violent storms.

While you are there have a trip down http://www.midivillas.co.uk/carcassonne.htm and in the country there are the standing stones which are a lot older than Stonehenge.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers for the links on Carcasonne. We missed it though. Tried to go to an Aire at Trebes just outside which was closed and then tried to find another on to no avail. Got fed up and moved on to the coast. No doubt we missed something fantastic but there you go!

Hoping to do the Cable car trip at Pic Du Midi from La Mongie soon if the weather is right. Looks a bit iffy over the weekend and then nice again.

MRs D is off shopping in Foix while I catch up with work. Who am I kidding, Im on FACTS!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tolls*

Okay,

Hull-Zebrugge is what we use.

Try Driving down to Metz via Belgium - Luxembourg. Toll Free, Cheaper Fuel.

Then you could try the French Lakes around Annecy but chances are the weather can be a mixed bag in May.

If the weather is no good, a few miles south towards Inland provence should see some nice weather.

™


----------

